# Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Nice and economical



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed this gar. It started a little funky, but mellowed after a 1/2

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Nice and economical


----------

